# 25 Watt Gamma UV Sterilizer ???



## BWood (May 2, 2007)

Hello:
I just purchased a 25 W Gamma Uv Sterilizer for a 60 gal tank. I have an Aqua Clear 20 powerhead and a Aqua Clear 50 power head w/ reverse flow. Both have adjustable flow. Only the 20 is running in the tank now. I am using a Fluval 404 filter on the tank. I need to know how to set up the UV Sterilizer ??? Should I use a power head ? I really don't want to cut the flow down to slow on the Fluval. Which power head, the 20 or 50 ? And how do I hook the powerhead up to the Sterilizer ? In the intake I presume ?
Thanks for any help -
B


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Well if you don't want to cut down the flow on the Fluval then that leaves you the powerheads. there should be an attachment in the bag that allows you to hook up to a power head. As far as which one to use that depends of the flow rate of said power heads and what you want to accomplish - kill spores etc or kill parasites/viruses which required a slower flow. Check the Current USA web site. They have specs for their sterilizers that list the max flow for what you want to achieve.

For me, I pipe my 25W Gamma UV inline with my reactor and XP3 canister. It's all hidden under the cabinet.


----------



## BWood (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the answer Vicpinto -

I did finally get it hooked up to the Aqua Clear 50 powerhead. And it is running well. I have the flow turned down as far as it will go. I did use all the parts to do the "hang on the back" method that came with the kit. But there were not enough parts left to hook up to the powerhead. It required going and buying a few additional parts to make the connection. It has done and amazing job so far. Water is clear as it can be. So far I'm really happy with it. I've never had "green water" just "cloudy water" But it has taken care of that really quick.
Thanks again -
B


----------

